# fridge help



## handcock (Feb 14, 2006)

My fridge is making a noise that sound almost like a low pitched squeal coming frome the bottom. looking from the back side it is a round thing on the bottom that is very warm and the noise goes away for a while when you bang on it, any one know what this is?


----------



## ernest hecht (Feb 15, 2006)

The "round thing" is probably your compressor.  If it is making noise it may be loose.  

ernest


----------



## james b (Feb 15, 2006)

it sounds like your compressor .it may need to recharged. they will make that noise if they are low on freon .


----------



## birken (Feb 16, 2006)

I agree compressor more than likely. How old is your refrig?


----------



## mmcracken (Feb 19, 2006)

use a bigger hammer and that will stop the noise...and the frige. Problem solved...please note the humor


----------



## auntshe (Mar 24, 2008)

If the fridge was low on freon it would not work properly so I don't think it needs to be charge unless you have a cooling issue also.

Does it sound more like a vibrating noise?

It could be age related.


----------



## DiyDave (Mar 25, 2008)

handcock said:


> the noise goes away for a while when you bang on it, any one know what this is?



This is the first rule of d.i.y, hit it and see if it still works!


----------

